# They call them Spitfires



## FlexiBull (Mar 2, 2011)

Just watched this, nicely put together.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv8rFPLN_Fg_


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 2, 2011)

Truly inspiring!!! I never thought I could be so moved by what is essentially a lot of gun camera footage and old news reel clips put together, but oh how they were put together!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2011)

Your right Flex, it's very well put together. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2011)

A very good vid but the title is a misnomer.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2011)

Nicely arranged, but I agree with Andy about the title.


----------



## FlexiBull (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes I did see the camera going into a hurricane wing at the start.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 6, 2011)

saw parts of this before....some of the lowest straffing runs about halfway through. good footage.


----------

